# BOSS GT-6 users: Put "tips" here and some help please



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay, so I have had this GT6 for about 1 year. I can see the potential in it and have worked really hard & patiently to figure out how to use it.

I have joined the Boss GT forum and personally, I think it's pretty much a dead site now? Everyone is all about the GT8 and nobody writes about the GT6 anymore.

I feel I am really close to "getting it" but I still have some things to work out.

I am currently using the 4 cable method through a Peavey Classic 50. I really want to use the Preamp section through the Peavey and setting the GT6 on EXTERNAL allows me to to that.

One issue I'm having is:

I set a nice "classic" type distortion sound on the Peavey and I will call that "Rock 1". Then I want a little more "umph" so I play with the built in amps onthe GT6. I eventually find one and it pisses me off that the volume on my amp no longer works, I have to use the volume on the GT6. WTF

Another thing. Do you prefer your amp louder then your GT6 or do you like the amp down low and turn up the GT6



HOW ABOUT WE START A LIST OF "TIPS" FOR GT6 USERS?

THANKS


----------

